# Goodwood FOS



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

My youngest son and I are off to the festival of speed tomorrow. We have been to the Goodwood revival before but this one will be a first.
It even looks good weather wise tomorrow.:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a great day, in fact I know you will.

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You will have a fabulous day.

The last time I went to the Festival of Speed was in 2008 and my pal had to drag me away from the D-Type Auto Union.

Wonderful machines, all worth a fortune, racing up the hill.








.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On my bucket list.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

will the ghosts of Fangio, Hawthorn and Archie Scott-Brown be driving?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> will the ghosts of Fangio, Hawthorn and Archie Scott-Brown be driving?


During my visit, it was Pink Floyd's Nick Mason driving the D-Type, Geoff.

For me, it's always been the ghost of Bernd Rosemeyer driving as he was outstanding. I well remember visiting the site of his death on the Frankfurt-Darmstadt Autobahn.

Watch him standing upright on motorbike handlebars in this tribute:





.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Well it was a great day, my son has never looked so happy. He has already informed me that we are going next year so perhaps the start of a new family tradition. 
For anyone that has not been I can totally recommend it.
Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just been watching some of the highlights, it is somewhere I've always wanted to go so might consider it for next year, just had a quick look, and am I right in thinking it was £170 for four days camping in the grounds, for 4 people all in, if so I'm going next year if we can get away then, not getting any younger are we.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Kev, not sure how much the camping was. We just went for the Sunday and will definitely go next year it only takes 40 minutes from us. I think the £170 is for the camping plus entry tickets, but I could be wrong. Sunday tickets were £65 and roving grandstand tickets were £55 for the day. I don't think I would get the grandstand tickets again as Max wouldn't sit still long enough to make good use of them. I took him as part of his birthday present and as he was only 12 at the time his entry ticket was free. He is 13 today 9th July so I will have to pay for his next year.
brian


----------

